# Navionics Sonar Chart Live



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone have experience using the Navionics Sonar Chart Live with a Lowrance HDS Gen2 SI? I want to be able to insert the card and with the normal learning curve be off and running. I don't want to find out later there's another piece of equipment or something else I have to buy as well. Like it needs a special transducer or something like that. Any and all thoughts will be welcomed and appreciated.

Thanks,
Shag


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Unfortunatly the major piece of equipment is missing! The Gen2 can't do sonarchart live only the Ti, the Gen3 and the Carbon


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

wallyandre said:


> Unfortunatly the major piece of equipment is missing! The Gen2 can't do sonarchart live only the Ti, the Gen3 and the Carbon


But the Navionics website says it's compatible with Gen2????????????? Wait a minute. Even though the software is compatible with the Gen2 maybe I missed somewhere that it said that feature isn't. But I thought I also read it was only the wi-fi feature that wasn't compatible with Gen2. This is why I turned to you guys for some answers. Guess I'll have to call Navionics to get all the info if I can get a human to talk to me.

Thanks


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Could you copy & paste from the Navionics website
If your talking about creating a map live on the screen then you need a Gen3, Carbon or a Elite Ti
If your talking about the sonarcharts layer it's compatible on the Gen2


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You can also do a sonarchart live feature if you run the lowrance go free WiFi antenna which is an ethernet addition and link it with your go boating app on your device but that will only create a live map on your device that you can view. If you have a structure scan transducer you can do a structure scan overlay on the map on your lowrance unit. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah autochart live is avail on Gen 2 helix 9 as well


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

All I can tell you is I’ve been running on my Raymarine units and it’s a game changer. Found all sorts of structure and new areas to fish.


----------

